# 15% OFF Entire First Purchase at Trendy Halloween



## bradleypartyof7 (Sep 19, 2010)

Has anyone purchased from this site before,some of their prices seem a lot lower than other websites?


----------



## trendyhalloween (Jul 24, 2013)

Hiya Bradleypartyof7! Aww... I understand your concerns, give us an opportunity and we won't disappoint!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (May 17, 2012)

I'll check you guys out..and if you do me right....I will definitely spread the word... Keep in mind I am a lowly yard haunter...I bring joy to the masses of little people...and by little people I mean..."the TOT's" a lot smaller than the average bear......


----------



## mariab1299 (Aug 18, 2008)

I can speak for Trendy Halloween...and VERY highly I might add.I was cautious at first as well due to their cheap prices...but I assure you they're legit.I've placed three orders with them...and everything went smoothly.Props were brand new...packaged perfectly..and delivery was timely.I purchased Limbless Jim....Limbless Libby...the Angel of Death...and Count Mortis.If you've done your homework on these props...I don't have to tell you that you won't find them cheaper anywhere else.And Dora,the customer service rep is top notch.....very helpful.!!!Don't be afraid to order from these guys.If you still have concerns or questions,feel free to PM me!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## trendyhalloween (Jul 24, 2013)

Aww... I try. 

We've got new props btw...


----------



## Jottle (Aug 17, 2006)

mariab1299 said:


> I can speak for Trendy Halloween...and VERY highly I might add.I was cautious at first as well due to their cheap prices...but I assure you they're legit.I've placed three orders with them...and everything went smoothly.Props were brand new...packaged perfectly..and delivery was timely.I purchased Limbless Jim....Limbless Libby...the Angel of Death...and Count Mortis.If you've done your homework on these props...I don't have to tell you that you won't find them cheaper anywhere else.And Dora,the customer service rep is top notch.....very helpful.!!!Don't be afraid to order from these guys.If you still have concerns or questions,feel free to PM me!!!!!!!!!!


Hey mariab, can you possibly post a video of the limbless libby you bought? Do you like the motion (is it high quality)?


----------



## bradleypartyof7 (Sep 19, 2010)

Got my props in a timely manner and at a good price. Glad I gave you a try.


----------



## trendyhalloween (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Bradleyparty0f7!  

I couldn't find our Charlie Sheen costume from last year, but I'm super thrilled you gave us a try and that you're happy with the results.


----------



## Kelly_A (Oct 2, 2009)

I ordered a "Fungus Amongus" (reviewed here) prop from Trendy Halloween a couple of weeks ago. With the coupon, it was the lowest price I found anywhere. They shipped promptly, communication was great and I'd definitely buy from them again.


----------



## trendyhalloween (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks Kelly_A! Let me know if you're looking for anything else.


----------

